# utf8 is good here

## hutigers

因为简体，可以用。

因為繁體，可以用。

所以，請在這裏使用utf8

所以，请在这里使用utf8  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

thanks

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

完全同意

----------

## xming

UTF-8 is the way to go

xming

----------

## raylpc

UTF-8 的 fonts 挺好看。

----------

## Cintra

Certainly is, I love those Chinese characters!  :Smile: 

mvh

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Certainly is, I love those Chinese characters! 
> 
> mvh

 

It is good to see your posts everywhere. In Chinese, we call this kind of behaviors "watering the farm.", just as "Flood" in IRC.

----------

## Cintra

Kind of you...

who knows, perhaps it has to do with Singapore background  :Wink: 

----------

## druggo

自动的啊，一切都是自动的！

----------

## carbon

大家能看到我打的中文嗎?

----------

